# BBCode



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

Some of the BBCode that I've used in other forums won't work over here... 

Is there a list of allowed codes?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Yes there is, right here!

KN Community Support


----------



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

Yungster said:


> Yes there is, right here!
> 
> KN Community Support


Thank you!


----------

